

Hackers Access at Least 100,000 Snapchat Photos and Prepare to Leak Them - drob
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-hacked-the-snappening-2014-10

======
steeples
The DB: [http://pastie.org/9640114](http://pastie.org/9640114)

------
yeukhon
Never submit your app's username and password to a third-party. Be careful the
information you passed to a third-party managing your other third-party
information. For example, there are tons of social media managing app and it
is best to avoid them. Of course you can try to decompile the code but if they
do stuff on their server to access your data for you for convince, who knows
what they are logging?

